# Amplitube 3 Buzzing



## Sofos (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey all. I downloaded the trial for Amplitube and all I get is this really annoying buzzing sound. No guitar. Just. Buzzing. I'll hit a note, then about a second later ATTACK OF TEH KILLER BEEZ FROM MARZ YO! Srsly tho, its annoying as Hell. Please help.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 11, 2011)

Wrong subforum first of all.
Secondly how are you connecting your guitar? A little more info is certainly required here. Do you hear your guitar through the speakers without amplitube started via a wav recorder/DAW/whatever?


----------



## Sofos (Jan 11, 2011)

drmosh said:


> Wrong subforum first of all.
> Secondly how are you connecting your guitar? A little more info is certainly required here. Do you hear your guitar through the speakers without amplitube started via a wav recorder/DAW/whatever?



my dad took my amp power cord, so right now its a direct in to the mic port. and yes i could. i used audacity to check clean playing, and, while being a little distorted, was clear, no buzzing, etc.

also, if the mods would be so kind to move this to the correct subforum, i would be greatful <3


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 11, 2011)

hmmm..... sometimes i get a crazy noise (static i guess) IF my computer just got out of sleep mode and Reaper was already open. All i do to fix that is unplug my interface and wait like 5 sec and plug it back in an it works correctly with no noise.

Also if i understand this correctly you don't have the problem with the cleans?

Because you really have to crank the gate in the software when using high gain amps and especially when using an OD boost. I wouldn't call it a hiss...its like a buzzing.


----------



## Sofos (Jan 11, 2011)

in amplitude, even on clean setting tho, all i get is a buzz.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 11, 2011)

its sound like it might be an ASIO driver problem. What kind of interface are you using?


----------



## ibbyfreak13 (Jan 12, 2011)

Everytime I use ableton then go back to just my amplitube it does that. Just go back into your setting and set it up again for your interface and do all then adjustments. also be sure to use the asio setting not the directx, that's what cures the problem for me


----------

